# Bloated Stomach?



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Basically my problem is that I'm a pretty skinny guy - 33yrs old, 6'0", 12.75 stone, but you can always see my dinner! That is, I have a constantly bloated stomach, looks like a little pot belly but it's definitely not fat because it's hard!

I do TVA exercises three times a week, and my abs are pretty well defined from the middle up.

Any ideas what I can do? I mean, if it's just a side-effect of eating lots of food, I guess I'll have to live with it, but I don't see it on other guys on this site.

My diet isn't the best, but it's not crap either, generally:

Breakfast: Protein shake (Sci-MX lean grow MRF)

Mid-morning: Cereal bars and banana

Lunch: 250g chicken with 150g brown rice

Afternoon: tuna sandwich on wholemeal bread

Evening: Either steak and fresh veg, or a 4 whole egg omelette, or 2 tins of mackerel with brown rice

Post-work-out: Protein shake

Supps: Creatine, L-Glutamine, Glucosamine, Mult-Vit, EPA

I do have some digestive enzymes that I tend to take after really large meals, but not regularly.

Would appreciate any ideas!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

try changing you carb sources mate and see how that helps.

at the moment you are eating brown bread and rice and getting bloated so switch all your carbs to come from white potato and sweet potato for a week and see if its any better.

then try some oats in their and see if theirs a change after a week etc. this will help narrow it down.

also make sure you are getting in 4 litres of water per day minimum


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah OK, thanks I'll try that. I do drink loads of water, I'm pleased to say. Got a water cooler at work and I've always got a glass in front of me.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> try changing you carb sources mate and see how that helps.
> 
> at the moment you are eating brown bread and rice and getting bloated so switch all your carbs to come from white potato and sweet potato for a week and see if its any better.
> 
> ...


I've heard someone else say drinking more water can reduce bloating also. What's the reason behind this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

same as above....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

always take the digestive enzymes or add some pineapple - also try splitting your carbs out more...no carbs with your breaky ?? put some in here and remove from say the 150g rice meal to even it out

also cereal bar contains sugars and crap ? so maybe bin this and change for something better - again prob contributing to the bloat also


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

could be a wheat allergy mate, just something to have a look at...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

could also be related to the creatine, i know a couple of people that had that side effect.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

the drinking water reduces bloat by helping push that food through ya stomach


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys - I came off creatine for a week last week and didn't notice any particular reduction in bloat. I'd be surprised if it's wheat allergy as if anything I eat less wheat products now than I did before I started training!

I was thinking it might be the shakes for brekkie, as this is something I've changed to recently. Might go back to having oats instead for a week or two and see? That would solve my lack of carbs first thing in the morning too. I would get some eggs down me for protein, but I seriously can't stomach that much food first thing! Not yet anyway.


----------

